# Help me think of a NAME! First baby goat, a week after we goat our first 5 goats!



## Tallistrailblzr (Aug 10, 2015)

Here is our first baby goat ever- a doeling keeper. A total surprise a week after buying our first goats ever. I need to think of a name. I like the names to either be based on a stand out physical feature or be a play on words with a celebrity name or something. I.E. Derek Bleater instead of Derek Jeeter or Vincent Van Goatie. Her mother's name is Winter. Her father I don't know...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So adorable, I am super bad with names. 
Have a hardtime picking my own, LOL


Snowflake
Winter rose
Stormy
Crystal
Holly


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Summer ( opposite of mother's name ) Oreo, Cupcake, Cinder, Blaze, Licorice...


----------



## Tallistrailblzr (Aug 10, 2015)

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> Summer ( opposite of mother's name ) Oreo, Cupcake, Cinder, Blaze, Licorice...


I like the opposite of the mother idea, plus she was born in the summer! That is definitely at the top of my list now. THANKS!:dance::grin:


----------



## PygmyGoatLovr (Aug 11, 2015)

I like different names, ones you'd name people or just fun names...I have a Tanner(boy) and Twilly(girl)

Maybe try Googling names...? everyone Googles everything now a days so why not? lol Good Luck!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I like summer too! She's adorable


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She looks like a little Sprite... Maybe Summer Sprite.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

what a cutie...I like Summer too...maybe Summer Snow Flake. ( Hey..in Texas snow can happen in summer LOL)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pie!


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hmmmm thats a tough one but, she is so adorable! I have 
Agnes 
Margo
Wendy
Heidi 
Maybe Betsey or snowflake


----------



## Tallistrailblzr (Aug 10, 2015)

We went with Summer for her and probably will follow suit naming all of Winters kids after the season or months they are born  Thanks everyone


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I was going to put my vote in for Summer as well , thats a great idea :thumb:
Beautiful baby BTW , what a adorable little girl  
Congratulations artygroup:
Her momma is a really pretty too


----------



## Tallistrailblzr (Aug 10, 2015)

Trickyroo said:


> I was going to put my vote in for Summer as well , thats a great idea :thumb:
> Beautiful baby BTW , what a adorable little girl
> Congratulations artygroup:
> Her momma is a really pretty too


Thank you! I love them both very much!


----------

